# LA MAJESTICS 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE DEC. 2 2012



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DEC 2ND IN THE BEAUTIFULL CITY OF LONG BEACH


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Is Santa Bird going to be there again?


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC C.C.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR... IS IT GOING TO B IN THE SAME SPOT FROM LAST YEAR?
WHAT'S UP SMILEY....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

FC PREZ said:


> FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC C.C.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR... IS IT GOING TO B IN THE SAME SPOT FROM LAST YEAR?
> WHAT'S UP SMILEY....


what crackin dog thx for the support and yes same spot same charity


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

COOL SPOT... WILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES ILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG M*


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

SMOKES WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you gonna have vendors....text me 714-586-4518 manny


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

mannyn1964 said:


> Are you gonna have vendors....text me 714-586-4518 manny


yes we are i will hit u up


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BigMQueen62 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey smiles, wat about a jmpr for da kids? Sum of da ladies suggested it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BigMQueen62 said:


> Hey smiles, wat about a jmpr for da kids? Sum of da ladies suggested it


we might i was thinking about it as long as the ins. wont be a problem


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are the videos of ONE LIFE CC posted up at Woodley Park for the Majestics 818 End of Summer Picnic...Enjoy RAZA!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


does that mean you comin


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: WTF ESE, U PICKED MY DATE AGAIN? OR DAT WAS DA ONLY DATE THEY GAVE U AGAIN SMILEY ?? LOL, ITS ALL GOOD!! :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: WTF ESE, U PICKED MY DATE AGAIN? OR DAT WAS DA ONLY DATE THEY GAVE U AGAIN SMILEY ?? LOL, ITS ALL GOOD!! :wave:


ya dog but i just seen your im gonns see if i can go week after im gonna try dog


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Santa should bring all the kids Cowboys Jerseys yes:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Santa should bring all the kids Cowboys Jerseys yes:


whats up Mike, it was cool to see you up in stockton a few weeks ago, didnt have a chance to come check you out becuz i was shaking everybodies hand lol... but SFV chapter will be here for our bros.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> does that mean you comin


Sure why not???:biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Smiley? Should i bring my car?:dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> Hey Smiley? Should i bring my car?:dunno:


you bring the car dont care if u come


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


CPT BOY said:


> Sure why not???:biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> you bring the car dont care if u come


You a foo


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> You a foo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> whats up Mike, it was cool to see you up in stockton a few weeks ago, didnt have a chance to come check you out becuz i was shaking everybodies hand lol... but SFV chapter will be here for our bros.


I thought I saw you up there. I know you moved up there too. I won't be at this Majestics Toy Drive, I will be Dj- ing for Rollerz Only Indio at the Fantasy Springs Casino. see you up North soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> yes we are i will hit u up


Havent heard from anyone.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

mannyn1964 said:


> Havent heard from anyone.....


im getting the fliers ready so i will hit u up mondy or tuesdy


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

mannyn1964 said:


> Havent heard from anyone.....


Cool.....let me know...gracias


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt BIG M


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll be there to support:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

For the kids


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

CPT BOY said:


> I'll be there to support:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OG 61 said:


> Is Santa Bird going to be there again?


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

Will be there 2 support you guys


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

vendor boths $50 .. we will be saleing food n drinks :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

scrappin68 said:


> vendor boths $50 .. we will be saleing food n drinks :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

We There :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Smiley...im in as a vendor.....please let me know


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

mannyn1964 said:


> Smiley...im in as a vendor.....please let me know


ok cool did you call the number on the flyer


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ok cool did you call the number on the flyer


Sorry homie.....didnt see.the flyer...i will call them tomorrow.....thanx


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toys toys toys...:run::run::run:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

LOLOWS..WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.HOMIES...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

scrappin68 said:


> vendor boths $50 .. we will be saleing food n drinks :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t~ 4 MAJESTICS!!!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB WILL B THR...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

dmacraider said:


> BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB WILL B THR...


:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

working on jumper for the kids


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

I got a homie who does jumpers. Table n chairs


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

scrappin68 said:


> I got a homie who does jumpers. Table n chairs


check for jumper cuz we hve tables and chairs


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

$50 for a jumper all day.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

scrappin68 said:


> $50 for a jumper all day.


how big is the jumper


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> DEC 2ND IN THE BEAUTIFULL CITY OF LONG BEACH


ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

What time is da show??
What's da move in time??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

phatboyz said:


> What time is da show??
> What's da move in time??


7=11 move in show is till 4


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

TTT
Sams Kettle Corn will be joining this event!!:drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

butternut said:


> TTT
> Sams Kettle Corn will be joining this event!!:drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

lots of big name clubs will be attending this show again this year :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> lots of big name clubs will be attending this show again this year :thumbsup:


But the little name and ALL solo riders are invited.......:bowrofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> But the little name and ALL solo riders are invited.......:bowrofl:


but of course we cant do it without them


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_IMPALAS O*C WILL BE THERE_


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _IMPALAS O*C WILL BE THERE_


:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!!


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Its gonna be CRACKIN yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Say it agin !


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

We there to support!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LETS BUMP THIS TO THE TOP


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

T T T BUMP FOR LOS ANGELES..:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BUMP FOR OUR TOY DRIVE!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Big Rich said:


>


TTT


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

*B U M P*


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i'm lookin forward to this event, where u guys havng the new years picnic at?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BUMP.......TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

crenshaw magraw said:


> i'm lookin forward to this event, where u guys havng the new years picnic at?


santa fe dam


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump ... its going to be a good show


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Big Rich said:


>


Ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TO THE TOP..............


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

ttt..............couple weeks away.........


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

AV WILL BE THERE WHEEL ON THE GROUND!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

T T T


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump ....


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

See you out there


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*GETTIN CLOSE......*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

Big Rich said:


> santa fe dam


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoes (Jan 10, 2012)

Are you accepting food vendors?


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry no food vendors


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

thank you to Sleepy Lagoon tattoo for the tattoo gift certifcates for the raffle one is for a $200 an one for $100


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump!!!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*BUMP FOR THIS AM TTT........*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC C.C.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR... IS IT GOING TO B IN THE SAME SPOT FROM LAST YEAR?
> WHAT'S UP SMILEY....


*TTT*


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Bump ....TTT*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

scrappin68 said:


> thank you to Sleepy Lagoon tattoo for the tattoo gift certifcates for the raffle one is for a $200 an one for $100


I want a ticket..


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*TO THE TOP AGAIN*.........*LETS DO THIS*


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

ttt..........................


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


wud up whats the word :dunno:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*BUMP....BUMP....BUMP*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

uffin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. will be there again...:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Stylistics SO.LA. will be there again...:thumbsup:


that's what's up. Thanks homie


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stylistics will be there


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*T T T*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Bird said:


> View attachment 567465


thx bird looks really good


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

*T

T

T*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Looks good bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Big Rich said:


> Looks good bird


Rich , I emailed you a copy of the file so you can post them aswell. Probally make them a little bigger as I'm not sure how to do that


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks good bird thanx


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump bump


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

Bird said:


> View attachment 567465


GOOD LOOKING OUT BIRD THEY LOOK GOOD THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site...good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

T
T
T

SEE YOU FELLAS SOON....:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site...good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com



thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Terco said:


> T
> T
> T
> 
> SEE YOU FELLAS SOON....:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*COMING SOON...........TTT*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Big Rich said:


> Looks good bird


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Bump


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

T T T 
uffin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tic, toc, tic, toc.....
Bumping this topic to the muthafucking top.
Stylistics SO.LA. Can't wait for this event. Gonna be another good one like the years before. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Tic, toc, tic, toc.....
> Bumping this topic to the muthafucking top.
> Stylistics SO.LA. Can't wait for this event. Gonna be another good one like the years before. :thumbsup:


you guys from so. la gonna take most toys again like every other year


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

T T T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*COUNT* *DOWN*............:wave:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

What's up Brothers...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

No Toy Drive like a Majestics Toy Drive...


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CJAY said:


> TTT


sup CJAY


TTT 4 LOS ANGELES


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

big nuts said:


> sup CJAY
> 
> 
> TTT 4 LOS ANGELES



WHATS UP BIG HOMIE!!!! I NEED TO GET AT YOU, NEED YOU TO PUT ANOTHER TOUCH ON MY 3REY!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CJAY said:


> WHATS UP BIG HOMIE!!!! I NEED TO GET AT YOU, NEED YOU TO PUT ANOTHER TOUCH ON MY 3REY!!!


LET ME KNOW 323-508-5522


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

big nuts said:


> LET ME KNOW 323-508-5522


I'll BE IN LA TO DROP SOMETHING OFF TO YOU PROB WEDNESDAY OR THURSDAY IF YOU CAN PUSH AWAY FROM THE TURKEY LONG ENOUGH! Lol LET ME KNOW IF THAT'S COOL


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CJAY said:


> I'll BE IN LA TO DROP SOMETHING OFF TO YOU PROB WEDNESDAY OR THURSDAY IF YOU CAN PUSH AWAY FROM THE TURKEY LONG ENOUGH! Lol LET ME KNOW IF THAT'S COOL


I mite just bring the Turkey wit me lol 


That's cool


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR COMING DOWN SEE YOU GUYS IN A COUPLE WEEKS MAJESTICS TO THE TOP


----------



## BigMQueen62 (Sep 19, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> No Toy Drive like a Majestics Toy Drive...


This time dnt play "me so horny" for da couple dance.....too funny


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

T T T


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

To the top....B-)


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

COMING CLOSE....


----------



## BigMQueen62 (Sep 19, 2012)

scrappin68 said:


> thank you to Sleepy Lagoon tattoo for the tattoo gift certifcates for the raffle one is for a $200 an one for $100


Dayummmm, can I get in on this raffle?


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yup ... TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget, a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you donate to the Dj booth. My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless at all of the toy drives that I Dj. We have 8 more toy drives to reach our goal. Please wash the blankets before donating, thanks in advance. Sleeping bags accepted.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:yessad:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A FREE cd for every blanket donated twin size or bigger. Please wash the blanket before donating, thanks in advance.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!



:h5:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

T T T


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> A FREE cd for every blanket donated twin size or bigger. Please wash the blanket before donating, thanks in advance.



Yes sir...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT. For the kids & blanket collection


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

for the kids:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin forward to this event


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Not just a Majestics Toy Drive, but an event.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring all your kids and sancho's kids....we got a lot of stuff going down in one Toy Drive.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!



:h5:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*T
T
T*


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BRINGING IT
*T
T
T*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Count down begins


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Also don't forget to bring a blanket or sleeping bag to the Dj booth for a free cd. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

:drama:

TTT
Sams KettleCorn will have be there.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:rimshot:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY THE FUNDAY


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Gonna be a good time in the L.B.C


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain or shine?????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mannyn1964 said:


> Rain or shine?????


:dunno:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

To the top for this SUNDAY!!


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

yaaaa sunday its on..............................


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt for no rain on sunday


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

IT DOES'NT RAIN IN LA ..... ONLY IN DELANO ..:banghead:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rich said:


> ttt for no rain on sunday



X2


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Woooohaa


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

looks like no rain 30% means no rain


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget, a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you donate to the Dj booth. My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless at all of the toy drives that I Dj. We have 8 more toy drives to reach our goal. Please wash the blankets before donating, thanks in advance. Sleeping bags accepted.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS GOIN DOWN 2MARROW


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

RAIN OR SHINE SHOW WILL GO ON ITS FOR THE KIDS......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt we will still be there so come by and drop of sum toys for the kids


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

it is


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will be there after the Cowboys pluck The Eagles...( hopefully) to drop off my toys.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> RAIN OR SHINE SHOW WILL GO ON ITS FOR THE KIDS......


:wave: imma try n roll thru


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> :wave: imma try n roll thru


Cool we will be there by 6 am


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

We still on so bring ur riders out and donate toys for the less fortunate children


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

What time does the show start?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> What time does the show start?


11


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Orale thanks will try to make it...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> 11


No mames.... 5 hrs to set up ??? :dunno:


----------



## dadstruck50 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sureno Style CC Will be there ttt


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> No mames.... 5 hrs to set up ??? :dunno:


 just need to be there to help my aunt out


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## dadstruck50 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sureno Styles in da house


----------



## dadstruck50 (Sep 4, 2012)

Gracias Majestics we were glad to support.........


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it a indoor event


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Not one person had an umbrella


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

on behalf of Majestics LA chapter thanks to all carclubs solo riders family and friends for helping support our toydrive for the less fortunate kids


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

wanna thank everyone that showed up if i missed anyone im sorry 
sureno style 
maniacos
showtime 
traffic
stylistics ie
imperials
high class
illustrious
lifestyle
lowlows
stylistics so la 
thx for all the toys and most toys awaed goes to stylistics so la


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the hop Mufasa and Illustrious......and Big Spike


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Thanks for the hop Mufasa and Illustrious......and Big Spike


:thumbsup:


But spikes a cheater 
















:roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


george you alive i had people looking for you


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> george you alive i had people looking for you


its all good dogg:naughty:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


CPT BOY said:


> its all good dogg:naughty:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

STYLISTICS I E had a good time even with the weather conditions. Cool talking with everyone and being able to support a good cause.


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> wanna thank everyone that showed up if i missed anyone im sorry
> sureno style
> maniacos
> showtime
> ...


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

I had a good time at the toy drive. Even though it rained I made sure I went n supported. The hop was tight. First time I seen a guy in a wheel chair pull up on a lac lol too funny . See ya guys on the 1rst


----------



## dadstruck50 (Sep 4, 2012)

*TTMFT...........Majestics knows how we roll Gracias for the shout out you guys have a great upcoming holiday 



Sureno Style CC......*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam weather man...get it right..:banghead:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:...Ttmft


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:...Ttmft


Hope you made it out regardless of the bunk ass MSG I was asked to pass on...


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

Had a good azz time chillin with you guys


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yea brother we had a firme time at the Majestics toy drive...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS I E had a good time even with the weather conditions. Cool talking with everyone and being able to support a good cause.


:thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lb Rider (Dec 19, 2011)

Good time even with the rain!!.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1963SS (Oct 14, 2009)

*X63SS*




eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS I E had a good time even with the weather conditions. Cool talking with everyone and being able to support a good cause.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:







:wave:


----------

